# Does pcos go away?



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Does pcos go away? I know the dr's have said that it may be acused by hormones etc and weight loss can help it but i was wondering if anyone has ever had it and then it's gone away??(whatever they've done to get rid of it)
Ju x


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Ju

As far as I know it doesn't go away but it can be either controlled or beacome asymptomatic.  There are abut 5 types of PCOS, will dig you some links out, not all are syptomatic, it's known as having PCO but not PCOS when it's asymptomatic.  

TTFN

Lolly X


----------



## sab (Jul 3, 2004)

hi there i asked my specialist the same question and the answer she gave me was that pcos doesnt go away but after a postive pregnancy your symptons become less and they sometimes calm down hope this helps a little and good luck with your treatment


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Girls

I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2000 i then lost 2.5 stone and then another Dr told me in 2003 that i dont have PCOS!

Then when i put some weight back on they say i have it back again so mine is definately weight related!

I was also told that if you do get a surge line with your OPK's then you definately do ovulate   but if now lines appear then they are not for you.

Kim xxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

pco never showed up in any scans that i had for four years and i have had many and was only noticed when i went to a private clinic and he noticed that when i had treatment before that i produced as many not so good follies as good ones.this is the only symptom i have (i know very lucky) so why would it never show up before, has anyone else had this.the clinic said that i must have only just got it in the last year(this was nhs  who said this)but ithought that you always have it,hope you don't mind me butting in


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

petal the ivf drugs are more likely to make it show on scans and you have what sounds like pco rather than pcos so it is likely that you may have just aquired it or that it has been laying dormant and not been picked up.. If you had full blown pcos you'd have all the symptoms.

Lots of people  have pco and then it goes, then it come back etc.. it's all linked to your health, diet and sugar intake.
Ju x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

you know now that you have said that my consultant has told me to cut out sugar and eat brown bread and rice etc everything like that and maybe that is why he has put me on metormin.thanks you have cleared alot of things that have been going on n my head.you are not a nurse are you   if not that maybe you could be mine  only joking.i need to start looking things up on the net.you can never know enough can you and i never seem to.i could sit here and ask questions all day,better not or i will get a name for myself.but thanks again


----------



## beckaloola (Dec 15, 2002)

Hi Sicknote

I suffer with PCOS and have done for years, my consultant said that weight loss can help, I thought that he was just fobbing me off but I have now lost 4.5 stone and my periods have returned after years of zero af's.

I had a m/c late last year and they gave me a scan and my ovaries looked much much healthier and I was told that the PCOS can just go!!!!

Here's hoping eh 

Becks x x x x x x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ju

I asked a similar question a while back as was dx pcos in 94 after ovarian drilling in 2002 i had regular cycles and ovulated every month

However 3 weeks ago i was told that i do in fact have pcos back again

So i guess it can be improved but never leaves us completely

Emilyxx


----------

